# Water Collisions!



## Cookie (Jan 15, 2010)

Had a bit of down time this afternoon. Thought i'd set up the DIY drop system and have another go at it.



[/URL]
*Click for large*
I got a couple like this, but this one had an awsome reflection.



[/URL]
*Click for large*


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## boogschd (Jan 15, 2010)

2nd looks like a small sunny side up egg 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## iflynething (Jan 15, 2010)

Great shots and love the color.

Would you mind explaining your set up. I haven't been able to get this angle on any water because I can't find the right set-up

~Michael~


----------



## crazyankit (Jan 17, 2010)

suprb shots dude i like ur colors combination


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Jan 17, 2010)

How did u get pictures like this... i understand the water drop thing but i dont see the "collision" part, well how to do it


----------



## Cookie (Jan 18, 2010)

Cheers everyone!

This is my exact setup, with notes HERE if you have anymore just ask, more than happy to help out!

Hybrid,

Your looking at the collision. I double drop, so when the drip, for lack of better word, recoils, the next drip colllides.

Seeing is much more better than reading though. Have a watch 



 
Thanks All!


----------



## bazza (Jan 18, 2010)

Just watched that video, Thats amazing.. 

Great captures on your collisions too. I have tried water droplets myself and only got 1 decent shot out of about 60.. 

Thanks for sharing...


----------

